# Dryer Vent



## duffers (Oct 11, 2007)

I need to replace the outside cover of my dryer vent as the flap stay open. However, when i remove the screws on the outside and the cauk it the main tube doesn't come out. I can get the hood to turn but it looks like the pipe to inside is folded around the hood preventing the hood from coming out. And for some reason the pipe doens't move. I don't see anything from the inside that would obstruct the pipe from coming out. Any suggestions? I was thinking about possibly cutting the hood away from the pipe.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

should just be a tight fit. if you buy another hood it comes attached to a piece of 4" tubing.


----------



## duffers (Oct 11, 2007)

so how do i get it out??


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Muscle power, and checking again on the other side to make sure disco from the piece you are trying to remove.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The older, thin sheet metal type dryer vents, and now the newer aluminum vents are made by inserting the tube-with small tabs made onto them, into the dryer vent hoods, then folding over the tabs to secure the two pieces together. You could be able to rotate the hood part and the tube part remain still. Some people-like myself like to put a ring of sealant around the tube before inserting to help seal the tube. This may be what you are encountering. IF you can rotate the hood/damper located on the outside, and there are no visible restrictions to the tube: it is time for "muscle power" as posted. Personally-I don't think you'll damage the exterior wall by pulling the tube out. Good Luck,David


----------

